# Karma



## Welsh TXN

Well, over the last few days some mutual friends have contacted me because my exW has set a date for the wedding with the AP. 

One friend thought I would have a laugh because they also found out the AP, was out drinking with some work colleagues, 1male and 2 female making a nice little 4 some, lol, well they all get a good buzz going and decide to keep the party going and take it back to the house, my exW is away at her brothers side because the her SIL is having a baby. 

Well they all get drunk and one of the girls is interested in the AP, and has been for a while, well they continue the party and the girl starts to ask questions like "so who do you live here with" "are you dating" "do you own this house" etc, I only know this as the girl asking the questions went to the person I am getting the info from directly. She wanted to know if he was on the level and what was going on with him. My friend played dumb because he doesn't want to get involved with the train wreck which is the APs life.:smthumbup:

Well, I start to laugh as I can see where this is going, well the House is my exW's (well rented), the person he lives with is his fiancé.(my exW) 

Well the answers come back, "I live with a friend" (my exW his new SO) "Not really dating but its complicated" (engaged to be married), "and yeah I own the house, bought it last year". (the owner has not sold it I checked, lol),

Well the 4 all stay there that night she would not tell my friend if she did anything with him or not. Because my friend works with him actually he's his boss.:rofl:

I am beaming inside because of this information, I told her, the day she agreed to the divorce petition, If he will cheat with you he will cheat on you. At this point I did not want R because I would never have been able to trust or be intimate with her again.

Its time to sit back put the Popcorn in the Microwave and what the slow moving train wreck, lol.

The best thing is two weeks ago I finally got rid of the last part of he puzzle that was the marriage that was my truck which had done 230,000 + miles I got a diesel truck very low mileage and lots of extras for a great price time to make new memories hunting fishing and with my new gf.


----------



## Jellybeans

Sounds like a dismal situation.


----------



## Welsh TXN

jellybeans, 
It is but I have no sympathy for her the lies she told about me to justify why we divorced, I am waiting for the annulment papers from the Catholic Church, they want a sacramental service after the small quiet civil service, I know he the AP has started RCIA to become Catholic.


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## Jellybeans

Haha. Amp, that's like the Speed bus with Keanu Reeves and Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Amplexor

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. Amp, that's like the Speed bus with Keanu Reeves and Anthony Hopkins.


Keanu Reeves and Dennis Hopper. But I get ya.

The Karma bus is rolling!


----------



## Jellybeans

Amplexor said:


> Keanu Reeves and Dennis Hopper. But I get ya.
> 
> The Karma bus is rolling!


AH! LOL I got it confused!


----------



## calvin

The karma bus would have hit my wife big time and I mean big.
I'm glad she came to her senses before she did something stupid.
She hate the AP with a passion now,all he did was lie to her.
We are together and doing good,I've never seen remorse like hers.
If fact she kinda created her own karma by telling people what she did
With no proding from me,I think that's rare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Welsh TXN

So a little updated on the train wreck that is my exW life with her new fiancé AP do I get to see my friend this last weekend gone and he tells me that the AP has was in his office their shared office the other day with a student a student that does not have anything to do with the AP, one that the AP has been going on for weeks about how she keeps texting him pictures and sexually charged content, well the boss rolls up and the office door is locked from the inside but the AP's car is in the lot, he tries the door and he hears scrambling inside well he walks off a little ways and see's who comes out it was this girl looking flustered and all scared well as she comes walking towards him he gives a casual hello and continues to the office, he walks in and see's the AP straightening himself and pretending to work. The boss asks him what he's been doing and has he completed the work he set for him and he says no but he's completing it now, the boss has a little sleek on his face and gets about his business. 

Lol popcorn tastes mighty good from the cheap seats lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manticore

Karma buss well deserved, and their realtionship is supposed to be new and exiting, now imagine in 5 years on the road how many times your XW will be betrayed, but well it was her choice to get together with a cheater with out morals, boviously if he had no problems messing a marriage he also have no problems steping out of a marriage, what did she expected?


----------



## Wolf1974

Still waiting for karma bus to deliver my justice ............. And wait I shall lol


----------



## Welsh TXN

the karma bus will happen it just has to build up enough steam, yeah my ex is getting married late april and the ex is petitioning the catholic church for an annulment as well to be good in the eyes of god lol


----------



## vi_bride04

Not sure if this was karma, but definitely stupidity on my exH part since child support was last reviewed in 2005 when he was making about 1/2 of what he does now. 

His daughter turned 18, so he has been hot to trot to get child support lowered. Guess he convinced his 1st xW to have it re-evaluated. Turned in paystubs, tax returns, all of that. He now is paying almost double for just his son what he was for both kids. 

Oh an of course he is spewing that its my fault he is in his financial situation. I ruined his life, I forced him out of the house...really, I sound like such a horrible person. He is the one that abandoned the marital home and left it for me to deal with last summer. Not to mention taking the light fixtures out of the house before leaving. That blows my mind. I barely think about him and he is still holding this grudge like this. He is remarried for gosh sakes!! Oh and I also learned she doesn't work. So he is supporting her and her son. 

Gotta love that green grass, huh?


----------



## Paradise

Just out of curiosity, but how many on here actually believe in karma? I mean, in my situation my ex and her POSOM made out like bandits. They got everything they wanted and are living the dream, while both his ex and myself are struggling to recover financially and are slowly putting our lives back together. I just don't believe in it. 

Welsh, my ex and her new man found religion. I use to be very religious myself but have seen to much from people in the church over the past few years. Boggles the mind.


----------



## nickgtg

Karma for me is just being happy again. Karma for me is being the best father I can be for my kids. Karma for me is having forgiven my ex for everything, and hoping that she has a happy life.

I for one don't wish anything bad to happen to her. My kids love their mother and we still remain great friends to this day. 

Anyone who sits around waiting for something bad to happen to their ex is just wasting their life imo. When your ex see's you happy without them, that's all you really need.


----------



## Chuck71

Welsh TXN said:


> So a little updated on the train wreck that is my exW life with her new fiancé AP do I get to see my friend this last weekend gone and he tells me that the AP has was in his office their shared office the other day with a student a student that does not have anything to do with the AP, one that the AP has been going on for weeks about how she keeps texting him pictures and sexually charged content, well the boss rolls up and the office door is locked from the inside but the AP's car is in the lot, he tries the door and he hears scrambling inside well he walks off a little ways and see's who comes out it was this girl looking flustered and all scared well as she comes walking towards him he gives a casual hello and continues to the office, he walks in and see's the AP straightening himself and pretending to work. The boss asks him what he's been doing and has he completed the work he set for him and he says no but he's completing it now, the boss has a little sleek on his face and gets about his business.
> 
> Lol popcorn tastes mighty good from the cheap seats lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


this post....gave me an idea for a cheating spouse or X

train wreck ex thanks Welsh


----------



## jack.c

would'nt be nice to gather all this info and send it to your exw after there honeymoon? ..... naaaaa just kidding!


----------



## Holland

nickgtg said:


> Karma for me is just being happy again. Karma for me is being the best father I can be for my kids. Karma for me is having forgiven my ex for everything, and hoping that she has a happy life.
> 
> I for one don't wish anything bad to happen to her. My kids love their mother and we still remain great friends to this day.
> 
> Anyone who sits around waiting for something bad to happen to their ex is just wasting their life imo. When your ex see's you happy without them, that's all you really need.


I totally agree with you on this and also have a very good friendship with my ex.

*BUT* there was no cheating, abuse, drinking or other nasty stuff in our marriage/divorce. My heart goes out to the OP and everyone that has suffered due to a cheating spouse, it would be very hard to rise above that sort of thing without a little wish that the karma bus would strike.


----------



## Welsh TXN

gathering all the info and sending to to her naah, I want her to find out the same way i did through investigation and that gut feeling we all have, it sure is a hard that way, you doubt yourself you doubt them you doubt the evidence even if its right there infront of you. 

but in the end you know what the truth is through your gut feeling my gut has never been wrong so far. 

Chuck 71 i would love to see some of those post on peoples train wreck ex it could be good therapy for people to write down what there train wreck ex is unto, i know it has been for me cos i know where my life is headed and i am firmly in control presently lol i will never be that doormat i was with my ex wife every again.


----------



## COguy

I guarantee any good therapy does not involve spending time or energy waiting for your ex's life to come apart.

Stay out of it, it's none of your business. The kind of Karma you want in your life isn't going to come at the expense of someone else's misery. Go live your life, be happy, focus on things that are important for you. Don't wish ill on others, because it robs YOU of joy in your life.

There are millions of things in life that are worth being excited and happy about, if you have time for this, you aren't experiencing enough of them.


----------



## Welsh TXN

I am not waiting for it to fall apart or wanting it to, my karma and therapy is having a great life without my ex involved in it. 

I guess therapy was the wrong word but it helps me writing the things down here in the LaD section when friends and people from the life i had with my exe tell me about whats going on with her i am amazed sometimes and others i am not but the most amazing things i like writing down here at LaD.

joy in my life comes from the work that i do and the hobbies i have and the new experiences i have with my new GF and on my own in this world, we have a short time on this big blue pearl and i decided from the day my D went through i was going to experience as much as i could.


----------



## COguy

Stop worrying about what's going on in your ex's life then. You're wasting your energy on things that don't matter.


----------



## Nikita2270

> Stay out of it, it's none of your business. The kind of Karma you want in your life isn't going to come at the expense of someone else's misery. Go live your life, be happy, focus on things that are important for you. Don't wish ill on others, because it robs YOU of joy in your life.


Totally agree.

If someone tried to tell me gossip about my ex, they wouldn't get two words out before I held up my hand and told them to stop because a) its none of my business and b) its not even remotely interesting for me to know about his personal life. I have zero emotional connection to my ex outside of the child we share together.

Frankly, despite my horrific marriage, I bear no ill will towards my ex. I truly wish he finds happiness...not just for his own sake but because I think it will make him be a better father and I love my child and want the best for her.

I feel so grateful about my own life since my divorce that I truly have no bitterness or hatred in my heart to wish upon anyone else. When you are truly happy and living your own life...you just won't care about this stuff. You need to work on you if other people's misery brings you joy and makes you revel and gloat.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Even with a nasty marriage and divorce with multiple custody cases I stopped thinking that way a long time ago. For the first few years or on a few difficult occasions I wished something bad would happen because I'm human; but mostly I don't think about him very much. 

I give advice on TAM based on my experience with all of it but oddly I don't think about HIM very much. The best revenge is living well!


----------

